# gPhoto-capture



## Atterratio (Oct 23, 2017)

Atterratio submitted a new resource:

gPhoto-capture - Allows connect DSLR cameras with obs-studio through gPhoto on Linux



> *IMPORTANT: *tested only on Canon cameras see *bug!*
> 
> *MODULES*
> *gPhoto live preview capture* — allows capture cameras preview like vide;
> *Timelapse photo capture — *allows capture photo with some intervals, to show work in progress on good picture quality, or to compile timelapse video in future



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Mark Lerch (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi, thanks for your contribution to OBS. 
I am not able to install with cmake on Ubuntu . I get an error :

  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "LibObs" with any
  of the following names:

Can you please help me what to do?



mark@mark-MS-TZZ-H81M-V3H-M-2:~/Downloads/obs-gphoto-0.3.0$ cmake . -DSYSTEM_INSTALL=0
-- The C compiler identification is GNU 9.4.0
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 9.4.0
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting C compile features
-- Detecting C compile features - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting CXX compile features
-- Detecting CXX compile features - done
CMake Warning at CMakeLists.txt:11 (find_package):
  By not providing "FindLibObs.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has
  asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "LibObs", but
  CMake did not find one.

  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "LibObs" with any
  of the following names:

    LibObsConfig.cmake
    libobs-config.cmake

  Add the installation prefix of "LibObs" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set
  "LibObs_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If "LibObs"
  provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it has been
  installed.


CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:15 (message):
  LibObs NOT FOUND


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/home/mark/Downloads/obs-gphoto-0.3.0/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".


----------

